# Accueil simultané de 2 nourrissons



## David (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Une maman s'inquiète de la possibilité pour un(e) assmat d'accueillir simultanément 2 nourrissons. Elle est persuadée que l'assamat sera forcément débordé ou que les soins à l'enfant ne seront pas optimums. J'ai beau lui parler d'organisation, des compétences professionnelles de l'assmat, elle reste sceptique.
Auriez-vous d'autres arguments à proposer pour la convaincre ou au moins la rassurer ?

J'ai décidé de poster ce sujet dans cette catégorie car c'est finalement la réponse aux besoins des bébés qui est mise en cause.
Merci de vos réponses

Cordialement,


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Novembre 2022)

Et bien perso j'en ai eu 3 simultanément à 6 mois près en âge et çà reste mes plus belles années ! 3 supers bébés ... et bien vous avez déjà tout expliqué à cette maman que dire de plus ??? je donnais autant à l'un qu'à l'autre ... malheureusement si elle n'a pas confiance je serais plutôt réticente à prendre ce contrat ... même si je peux comprendre qu'elle se pose des questions ... à vous de voir ! un seul mot la CONFIANCE !!! si elles e pose trop de questions elle risque d'être un PE pénible ... et grandir avec un ou d'autres bébés ce n'est que du bonus pour le sien et puis la rentrée scolaire tous ensemble c'est super !!!


----------



## booboo (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
même si nous sommes des professionnelles, et avons de l'expérience (au bout de 15 ans de métier, on maîtrise un peu le sujet  ), accueillir deux nourrissons (de moins de 6 mois) simultanément c'est sport. 
Donc je ne lui donnerai pas tout à fait tort .
Pour 2 bébés de 3 mois qui ont faim en même temps par exemple, et bien il risque d'y avoir des pleurs plus longs que si il n'y avait qu'un seul bébé.
Donc oui c'est possible, d'accueillir des enfants d'âges rapprochés (comme des" jumeaux"), mais on a que deux mains, donc la maman préfèrera peut être trouver une ass mat qui a d'autres enfants en accueil un peu plus autonomes.
Il faudra qu'elle comprenne que cela reste un accueil collectif et pas unique pour son enfant .


----------



## Caro35 (23 Novembre 2022)

J’ai déjà eu 2 bébés qui n’avaient que 15 jours d’écart. Tout s’est bien passé. Au début il faut trouver son organisation comme vous le dîtes et après c’est un bonheur de les voir évoluer ensemble.
À ce moment-là comment font les parents de jumeaux ? Ils les mettent chez 2 AM ? 
Cette maman ne se voit pas capable de le faire mais nous c’est notre métier. Si elle ne vous fait pas confiance et qu’elle remet ainsi en doute vos compétences, qu’elle passe son chemin et trouve quelqu’un d’autre.


----------



## bidulle (23 Novembre 2022)

j'en ai eu 3 et entre le plus grand et le plus petit il y avait 10 mois et demi d'écart, tout se passait bien


----------



## zelande (23 Novembre 2022)

J'ai eu, au même moment, un de 9 mois et 2 de 4 mois. Oui, c'est sport, mais cela reste ma plus belle expérience.
Pour les repas, le 9 mois soit mangeait avant soit je lui donnais un crouton de pain pour qu'il patiente.
les 2 petits étaient installés dans les transats, au sol, devant moi et je prenais un bib dans chaque main. Un peu plus tard, 3 chaises hautes et chacun son tour : 1 cuillère pour X, 1 cuil pour Y et 1 pour Z
Ils ont grandi ensemble , une très belle complicité s'est créée. Et l'avantage, c'est qu'ils étaient intéressés par les mêmes choses, les mêmes activités, ce qui est beaucoup plus simple


----------



## kikine (23 Novembre 2022)

demandez lui comment font les mamans de jumeaux....


----------



## Mimipoupina (23 Novembre 2022)

J'ai envie de dire que ça dépend aussi pas mal des bébés... en septembre 2021 j'ai débuté l'accueil d'un bb de 5 mois extrêmement compliqué (le plus difficile en 11 ans) un BABI comme on dit, heureusement que mes 2 autres accueillis avaient 18 mois car c'était infernal, ça fait un an qu'il est là et c'est parfois encore assez dur ! Si j'en avais eu 2 comme lui simultanément je n'aurais pas tenu c'est certain ...


----------



## Petuche (23 Novembre 2022)

Il y a quelques années j'ai accueilli 2 bébés qui avaient 2 semaines de différence, un avait e mois et l'autre 2 mois et demi... franchement c'était génial ! Les premiers mois demandent beaucoup d'organisation mais c'est que du bonheur. C'était un garçon et une fille. Ils ont eu les mêmes jeux, les mêmes centre d'intérêt. Une nonne complicité.  Comme ils étaient de fin d'années ils sont partis pour l'école en même temps, même école même classe. Ils vont avoir 8 ans ils sont toujours ensembles. Les PE sont devenus amis donc ils sont souvent chez l'un et l'autre. Je les revoie et c'est génial.
En plus lorsqu'ils étaient petits j'avais un autre accueilli de 18 mois. Et tout c'est bien passé.  Je pense que cette maman voudrait que son assmat s'occupe prioritairement de son bébé, mais 'nous on s'est s'organisé agin que personne de patisse.


----------



## Petuche (23 Novembre 2022)

Oups Je voulais mettre un avait 3 mois...


----------



## Chouchou301 (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
La PMI vous a contrôlé et accordé les agréments, si elle vous a accordé 2, 3 ou 4 places, c'est que vous en êtes capable, ce n'est pas à la maman de juger si vous avez les capacités ou non.
Si elle ne vous fait pas confiance libre à elle de chercher un autre assmat.


----------



## Griselda (23 Novembre 2022)

Je commencerais par lui répondre que je comprends sa préoccupation et ce pour 2 raisons:

1) En tant que Maman elle a l'habitude de s'occuper d'un bébé à la fois.
Mais la réalité c'est que même "les plus grands" chez Nounou ont le droit à toute notre attention, nous avons donc l'habitude de gérer les besoins de chacun.
Ceci étant dit, même en tant que Nounou moi même j'avais demandé à ma voisine comment avait elle gérer ses triplés (il me semblait que c'était le comble de l'horreur) et elle m'a répondu qu'elle avait trouvé que c'était plus facile avec eux 3 qu'avec leur seule sœur aînée 10 ans plus tôt, que les triplés avaient très vite appris à attendre leur tour, compris qu'à l'impossible nul n'est tenu?!

2) Que moi même je me suis posée la question la première fois que j'allais être confrontée à 2 nourrissons de juste un mois d'écart, en même temps chez moi. Le temps de l'adaptation de l'un puis de l'autre m'ont permis de découvrir les personnalités de chacun et quand l'un réclamait d'un coup d'un seul son bib' et de façon très impérieuse il fallait y répondre instamment et prenait tout son temps, l'autre patientait très volontiers. Mais cet autre dès qu'il était au bib' il l’engloutissait très vite et impossible de l'interrompre pour quelque raisons que ce soit. Finalement les 2 savaient être assez différents pour que je puisse m'adapter à leur besoins respectif tout en prêtant grande attention à ma plus grande de juste 2 ans.

Plus que jamais le principe que la base de l'éducation c'est d'abord l'observation.

Bien sur un PE a le droit d'en douter, de ne pas vouloir faire confiance à son bébé pour savoir s'épanouir dans un tel environnement, si différent de l'exclusivité qu'il peut avoir chez lui. Il choisira alors une AM qui n'accueille pas d'autres nourrissons en même temps que le sien.
Je me permettrais de lui faire remarquer qu'il ne pourra en aucun cas exiger d'une AM qui est multi employeurs de continuer de n'accueillir que des enfants qui correspondent à ce que souhaiterait ce PE. Rien ne lui dit qu'au bout d'un mois un autre nourrisson n'arriverait pas chez elle. La seule garantie pourra être apporter par une AM au domicile des PE... qu'ils paieront minimum le SMIC horaire et pas 3 ou 4€/h... C'est un choix.

Là, la question est de savoir si c'est une Maman dont le bébé est déjà accueilli chez toi ou un futur contrat?


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Novembre 2022)

booboo c'est sûr que si vous êtes "tombée" sur des bébés avec des soucis pour les repas sommeil etc ... c'est plus dur ! mais les 3 miens étaient vraiment super çà remonte à près de 13 ans ... il y avait pas toutes ces nouvelles choses qui influent sur les nouveaux PE et les problèmes liés à l'allaitement le cododo... rien de tout cela pour ceux que j'ai eu en même temps !!! et oui si cette maman ne fait pas confiance elle prend un congés parental ou une personne chez elle mais çà ne sera pas le même tarif lol ...


----------



## Emily (23 Novembre 2022)

Nous avons l'habitude, c'est notre métier.
J'ai eu deux petites il y a quelques années avec 7 semaines d'écart.
Plus d'autres enfants à gérer un peu plus grand.
Je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes, organisation, et je n'ai jamais été débordé.
Comment font les mamans de jumeaux ?
Il ne faut pas oublier que nous avons de l'expérience.


----------



## pommedamour26 (23 Novembre 2022)

Moi pareil souvent eu 2 bébés voir 3 qui avaient quelques mois d'écart et tout s'est très bien passé l'organisation est la clé puis ne mangent pas forcément aux mêmes heures moi je sais que ça se goupillait très bien 
Puis vous lui dites en micro crèche ils font comment? 
Même en crèche moi j'en avais 5 à m'occuper car par personne c'est 5 qui ne marchent pas et donc chez les bébés c'était comme ça 
et ça se passait très bien et autant de soin pour chacun et de disponibilité comme je disais n'ont pas tous le même rythme certains dorment + d'autres moins pareil pour le repas ne mangent pas tous à la même vitesse ...


----------



## papillon (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu exactement le même contexte que Caro35, 2 bébés 15 jours d'écart d'âge..
alors pour la petite histoire, c'est plutôt moi qui m'étais demandée dans quoi je m'embarquais ! les mamans, aucun pb pour elles
et finalement ça s'est super bien passé.
En fait c'est comme si j'avais eu des jumeaux et j'ai trouvé tout de suite mon organisation, j'avais réussi à décaler les prises de biberons et nous avons trouvé tranquillement notre petit rythme


----------



## Caro35 (23 Novembre 2022)

Pareil pour moi, comme ils ne se levaient pas à la même heure le matin, la demande de biberon n’était jamais en même temps.
Le plus drôle c’était en balade quand des gens nous croisaient, ils me disaient « oh vous avez des jumeaux » pensant que j’étais leur maman et je leur répondais « non ils ont 2 semaines d’écart » et là ils ouvraient de grands yeux, se demandant comment j’avais pu accoucher à 2 semaines d’écart 🤣 et là je leur disais que j’étais leur AM et qu’ils n’étaient pas frère et sœur !


----------



## Leeanna (24 Novembre 2022)

Alors pareil j'ai eu deux bébés qui avaient 3 jours d'écart. Mais je pense que ce qui m'a sauvé c'est que l'adaptation s'est fait à 3semaines d'intervalle. Je n'ai pas commencé avec deux bébés en adaptation ensemble. Et ensuite c'est juste une question d'organisation, coup de bol j'en avais un des deux qui était très patient mais
l'autre impatient.


----------



## Griselda (24 Novembre 2022)

idem, jamais 2 adaptations en même temps


----------



## Grenat11 (25 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Cette maman s'inquiète et c'est vrai que ce n'est pas forcément facile même avec une super organisation d'accueillir 2 bébés en simultané. Les premiers temps sont les plus compliqués, c'est le temps de se découvrir, de trouver son rythme. J'accueille actuellement 2 petites poulettes qui ont 2 mois d'écarts. L'avantage que j'ai eu c'est que je ne les ai pas accueillies en même temps et que les familles me connaissaient et les mamans ont pu se rendre disponible au début. Pour la première les premiers jours d'adaptation ont été compliqués, beaucoup de pleurs. La seconde cela n'a été compliqué que pour le moment des repas. Il a fallut pour décoincer la situation que la maman vienne lui donner le biberon chez moi pour que ça aille mieux ensuite. Elles n'avaient pas le même rythme de repas ce qui a été plus simple aussi.. maintenant elles ont 19 et 17 mois, et encore aujourd'hui, le rythme de sommeil n'est pas le même, mais ça roule. Alors oui ça peut être difficile, oui ça peut rouler tout seul, et surtout la complicité s'installe vite surtout pour les bêtises 😂😂😂. Mais c'est top


----------



## Nounou41 (25 Novembre 2022)

Cela m est déjà arrivé,  les nénettes avaient 1 mois d écart et pour rassurer les parents , je leur disais qu en ayant eu moi même des jumeaux , aucun souci,  et comme dit plus haut elles sont très complices , elles ont 12 ans , leur seul souci : une née en décembre et l autre en janvier c était de ne pascetre dzns la même classe.


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Novembre 2022)

Et bien Grenat je regrette mais le rythme de sommeil à cet âge là devrait déjà être le même pour les 2 petites et c'est moi qui le donne en déplaise à certaines ... ici les enfants allaient tout en même temps se coucher c'était comme un rituel et jamais eu de soucis avec çà ...


----------



## David (27 Novembre 2022)

Merci pour vos retours d'expérience.
Je note que l'accueil de bébés du même âge a aussi des côtés très positifs. Il ne faut pas toujours voir que le négatif.
Pour ma part je suis confiant. Je suis organisé et je pense pouvoir m'adapter facilement. Mais je comprends son inquiétude, bien sûr.
J'ai tenté de la rassurer. Maintenant la balle est dans son camp...
A bientôt !


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir @David

*Le problème n’est pas accueillir 2 ou 3 bébés, ce sont LES PARENTS.*

Donc là, c’est « mal barré » à priori … maman « en stress » et question hyper importante à demander

 « *comment ça se passe chez elle ? »

L’enfant dort où, lui poser quelques questions qui donnent la réponse si OUI ou NON pour le prendre 

Si cododo c’est MORT 😡*

J’ai accueilli un enfant sa maman me l’avait hyper « vendu » super bébé, dort beaucoup etc … méfiance … et bien OUI c’était VRAI … super bébé qui n’a jamais pour ainsi dire pleuré et des dodos de dingue

Et une autre maman …

 « _*pas de souci … il vient de la crèche » *_

j’ai eu des soucis au début car *elle avait « omis » de me dire cododo + allaitement à presque 2 ans et en + c’était son 4eme enfant ! *

Et bien c’est ça qu’il faut faire, poser les bonnes questions « ni vu ni connu »


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Novembre 2022)

Maintenant c’est la « grande mode » Cododo

Le cododo qui n’est pas bon pour la collectivité.

L’allaitement pas de souci. Aucun problème avec les parents à ce niveau là pour ma part à part une fois (problème au niveau bib qu’il ne voulait pas)

Mais sur ce forum, il y a un souci pour certaines AM dont la maman veut venir pour donner le sein 🤱 moi ce serait direct NON on peut donner sans avoir la maman et heureusement

Comme demander aux mamans de donner le bib et par le papa …

Car là aussi c’est un problème, les bébés qui ne sont pas habitués au bib et en + jamais donné par qui que ce soit, la galère assurée !

donc diversification + tôt que prévue pour ma part une fois, car le bébé ne voulait pas du bib 😏


----------

